# Copula: dir/-dır/-dur/-dür - [Grammar]



## tzesyneas

Merhaba hepinize!
ör. 1. Sigara içmek yasak*tır*. / sigara içmek yasak.
     2. Ekinin kullanması uygun*dur*. / ekinin kullanması uygun.
-dir/-dır/-dur/-dür eki ne zaman kullanılır? Resmiyet mi güç mü belirtir ya da kesin bilgi verdiğimiz zaman kullanırız? 

Şimdiden teşekkür ederim!


----------



## Rallino

Türkçe sorduğunuz için ben de Türkçe cevap vereceğim.

Bu -dir/-dır konusu Türkçe'nin en problemli konularından bir tanesi. Dört başlıkta incelemeye çalıştım. Eğer eklemeyi unuttuğum bir şey varsa, diğer arkadaşlar ekleyebilirler.


*I. Değiştirilemez ifadelerden bahsederken:*

*1. Bilimsel önergelerde:*
Ör: 
Ay, Dünya'nın uydusu. — Ay, Dünya'nın uydusu*dur*.
Suyun katı hâli buz. — Suyun katı hâli buz*dur*.

*2. Kurallarda ve Kanun/anayasa maddelerinde:*
Ör: 
Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin resmî dili Türkçe. — Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin resmî dili Türkçe*dir*. 
Bu ortamda sigara içmek yasak. — Bu ortamda sigara içmek yasak*tır*.


_* Bu cümleler konuşma dilinde genelde "-dir" olmadan söylenir, ya da söylenebilir; ama yazı dilinde "-dir"in konulması gerekiyor._


*II. Olasılık belirtirken:*

Ör: 
— Hakan ne yapıyor şu anda?
— Bilmem, uyuyor*dur*.

_(Böyle bir içerikte «uyuyordur», "uyuyor muhtemelen" anlamındadır.)_

Başka bir örnek:
— Nagihan çalışıyor mu?
— Zannetmiyorum. Daha 20 yaşında: öğrenci*dir*.

_(öğrencidir  = sanırım öğrenci.)
_
†_  Bu cümleleri "-dir" olmadan söylemek anlam farklılığına sebep verdiğinden (Uyuyor vs__ Uyuyordur), verilmek istenen anlamı söze ve yazıya dökerken "-dir" kullanılması zorunludur._

*III. Tarihî olaylardan bahsederken  (Çünkü bu olaylar da artık değiştirilemez.):* 

Ör:
--> Sovyet Sosyalist Cumhuriyetler Birliği, 1991 yılının sonunda dağılmış*tır*.
--> Elvis Presley, 1977 yılında vefat etmiş*tir*. 

‡_ Bu cümlelerdeki "-dir" ekinin, "-miş" ekine eklendiğine dikkat edin.

_¶ _"-dir" ekini kullanmak istemiyorsanız, fiil çekimini de değiştirmeniz gerekir: Direkt kaldırırsanız ortaya çıkan anlam farkına dikkat edin: "Elvis Presley 1977  yılında vefat etmiş."  Bu cümlenin anlamı ilk cümleden farklıdır. Bundan kurtulmak için,  belirli geçmiş zaman kullanmanız gerekir: Elvis Presley, 1977 yılında vefat et*ti*.
_

*IV. Başbakan, cumhurbaşkanı, kral/kraliçe, hâkim, müdür, yönetici v.b. yüksek mevkiye sahip insanlar, kararlarını açıklarken kullanırlar.*

Ör: 
Belediye Başkanı: "Nisan sonuna kadar tüm yollar asfaltlanacak*tır*!" 
Başbakan: "Bu suçun sorumluları yargıya hesap verecek*tir*." 
Müdür: "Bu bilgisayarı Ekin'in kullanması uygun*dur*." 
v.b.


----------



## blackclaw

-  





tzesyneas said:


> Merhaba hepinize!
> ör. 1. Sigara içmek yasak*tır*. / sigara içmek yasak.
> 2. Ekinin kullanması uygun*dur*. / ekinin kullanması uygun.
> -dir/-dır/-dur/-dür eki ne zaman kullanılır? Resmiyet mi güç mü belirtir ya da kesin bilgi verdiğimiz zaman kullanırız?
> 
> Şimdiden teşekkür ederim!



-dir/-dır/-dur/-dür ekleri isim cümlesini (noun sentence) geniş zaman yapmak için kullanılır. Mutlaka kullanılma zorunluluğu da yoktur. Mesela:
Sigara içmek yasaktır! = Sigara içmek yasak!
Bu iki cümle de aynı anlamdadır.
Türkçede iki tür cümle vardır:
1) Fiil cümlesi (Verb Sentence): Cümlenin yüklemi fiildir. En çok karşılaşılan cümle tipi budur. Örnek: Arkadaşlarımla birlikte sigara içiyorum. (içmek fiili burada yüklemdir)
2) İsim/Ad cümlesi (Noun Sentence): Cümlenin yüklemi isimdir. Daha çok bir şeyleri açıklamak veya tanım yapmak için kullanılır. Örnek: Sigara sağlığa zararlıdır. (zararlı ismi burada yüklemdir) 

 Yazdığım açıklamaların sonunda -dir eki olan kelimeleri kırmızı ile boyadım. Dikkat! Bunların hepsi (yok, anlamda, var, fiil, isim, yüklem, ad) birer isim yani addır ve bu kelimeler cümlede yüklem olarak kullanıldıklarında -dir eki alırlar. Benden önce örnekler veren forum üyesi arkadaşın örneklerinde de bütün -dir eki alan sözcükler isimdir. Fiillerin sonunda -dir eki bulunmaz. Bazı cümlelerdeki kelimeler fiil gibi görünse bile gerçekte isimdirler, yanıltıcı olabilirler. Örnek vermek gerekirse:
Küçük köpek kaldırımın kenarında koşmaktadır. --> "Koşmak" kelimesi bir fiildir ama "koşmakta" kelimesi bir isimdir. Bu sebeple sonuna -dir eki gelir.


----------



## Rallino

> Benden önce örnekler veren forum üyesi arkadaşın örneklerinde de bütün -dir eki alan sözcükler isimdir. Fiillerin sonunda -dir eki bulunmaz. Bazı cümlelerdeki kelimeler fiil gibi görünse bile gerçekte isimdirler, yanıltıcı olabilirler.



Katılmıyorum. Fiil cümlelerinde de kullanılabilir. Örneğin: *Sınav perşembe günü yapılacaktır.* bir fiil cümlesi, ve -dir kullanılabiliyor. Yanlış mı?


----------



## blackclaw

Rallino said:


> Katılmıyorum. Fiil cümlelerinde de kullanılabilir. Örneğin: *Sınav perşembe günü yapılacaktır.* bir fiil cümlesi, ve -dir kullanılabiliyor. Yanlış mı?


Uyarı 2:
Kafa karıştırıcı (confusing) bir başka nokta. -miş, -ecek, -yor gibi  eklerin sonuna getirilen -dir ekleri de yukarıda bahsettiğim kurala  uyarlar. Neden? Çünkü bir kelimenin sonuna -miş, -ecek, -yor ekleri  geldiği zaman bu kelimeler artık fiil olmazlar ve isme dönüşürler.  Örnek:

- Bugün kar yola yağmıştır.
- Yarın karyola satılacaktır. 
- Sanırım şu an karyola götürülüyordur.

Peki yukarıdaki mavi ile yazdığım yağmış, satılacak, satılıyor kelimeleri neden fiil değil?
Cevap basit!!! Bir kelimenin fiil olması için kural şudur: Mastar eki  (-mek, -mak) alması yani --> yağmışmak, satılacakmak, götürülüyormak  ) gibi olması. Ama görüldüğü gibi bu kelimeler mastar alırsa saçma  oluyor.


----------



## Rallino

> - Bugün kar yola yağmıştır.
> - Yarın karyola satılacaktır.
> - Sanırım şu an karyola götürülüyordur.
> 
> Peki yukarıdaki mavi ile yazdığım yağmış, satılacak, satılıyor kelimeleri neden fiil değil?
> Cevap basit!!! Bir kelimenin fiil olması için kural şudur: Mastar eki  (-mek, -mak) alması yani --> yağmışmak, satılacakmak, götürülüyormak  ) gibi olması. Ama görüldüğü gibi bu kelimeler mastar alırsa saçma  oluyor.



Sanırım kavram kargaşası yaşıyorsunuz?  Fiil çekimi diye bir şeyden haberiniz vardır elbet?

Bir cümlenin fiil cümlesi ya da isim cümlesi olması, sonuna "-mek/-mak" getirerek değil; cümledeki yüklemin köküne bakarak anlaşılır.

*Ben öğrenciyim.* Cümlesi, bir isim cümlesidir. Çünkü yüklem olan "öğrenciyim", öğrenci kökünden gelir. (Öğrenci, öğrenmek'ten gelir; ama yapım eklerini atmadan, sadece çekim eklerini kaldırarak bakıyoruz: öğrenci-y-im.)

*Sınav yapılacak.* Cümlesi bir fiil cümlesidir. Çünkü yüklemin kökü "yap", bir fiildir.


Sizin örnekleriniz:

*Bugün yola kar yağmış.* Cümlesi bir fiil cümlesidir; çünkü yüklem: "yağmak" bir fiildir ve belirsiz geçmiş zaman 3. tekil şahısında çekilmiştir.

Ben yağmışım
Sen yağmışsın
*Kar yağmış.

Yarın karyola **satılacak.* Cümlesi de bir fiil cümlesidir; çünkü yüklem "satmak" bir fiildir ve gelecek zamanda çekilmiştir. Gelecek zaman 3.tekil şahıs.

Ben satılacağım
Sen satılacaksın
*Karyola satılacak

Sanırım şu an karyola **götürülüyordur.* Cümlesi de bir fiil cümlesidir; çünkü yüklem "götürmek"tir ve bir fiildir. Şimdiki zaman 3.tekil şahıs.

Ben götürülüyorum
Sen götürülüyorsun
*Karyola götürülüyor*


----------



## blackclaw

Rallino said:


> Sanırım kavram kargaşası yaşıyorsunuz?  Fiil çekimi diye bir şeyden haberiniz vardır elbet?
> 
> Bir cümlenin fiil cümlesi ya da isim cümlesi olması, sonuna "-mek/-mak" getirerek değil; cümledeki yüklemin köküne bakarak anlaşılır.
> 
> *Ben öğrenciyim.* Cümlesi, bir isim cümlesidir. Çünkü yüklem olan "öğrenciyim", öğrenci kökünden gelir. (Öğrenci, öğrenmek'ten gelir; ama yapım eklerini atmadan, sadece çekim eklerini kaldırarak bakıyoruz: öğrenci-y-im.)
> 
> *Sınav yapılacak.* Cümlesi bir fiil cümlesidir. Çünkü yüklemin kökü "yap", bir fiildir.



Benim yukarıdaki açıklamalara bir itirazım yok, yani tabii ki "sınav yapılacak" bir fiil cümlesidir. Çünkü ek olan "-ecek" bir fiil olan "yapıl" kelimesine eklenmiştir. - Burada not düşüyorum çünkü yüklemin kökü "yap(mak)" değil yapıl(mak) fiilidir. Etken veya edilgen olması durumu değiştirmez - 
Ama eğer "sınav yapılacaktır" dersek, burada ek olan "-dir" bir isim olan "yapılacak" kelimesine ekleniyor. Yani bu cümle isim cümlesi oluyor. Demek istediğim özetle şu:

Kar yola yağacak --> Fiil cümlesi
Kar yola yağacaktır --> İsim cümlesi 
Karyola satılmış --> Fiil cümlesi
Karyola satılmıştır --> İsim cümlesi
Karyola götürülüyor --> Fiil cümlesi
Karyola götürülüyordur --> İsim cümlesi

şeklinde ele alınmalı diye düşünüyorum. Başka forum üyelerinin de bu konuda düşüncesini görmek lazım açıkçası. Sizin ilk gönderinizde dediğiniz gibi karmaşık bir konu bu.


----------



## Black4blue

Evet, galiba BlackClaw'un demek istediği fiile_ yalınken,_ _direkt _bu -dir ekinin getirilemeyeceği herhalde.

Ayrıca birkaç yıl önce bana öğretilene göre isim ya da fiile gelen hiçbir *-dir* eki geniş zaman yapmaz, genelde *di+r* şeklinde düşünülüp yanılgıya düşürür, sadece Rallino'nun dediği maddeleri sağlar.


----------



## tzesyneas

Üçünüze de teşekkürler. Çok yardımcı olursunuz.Konu biraz karmaşık ama ilginç de, Türkçe'nin güzelliği bundan da kaynaklanır zaten..


----------



## macrotis

"Çekimli bir fiile "-dir" eki gelirse o fiil sayılmaz, isimdir" gibi bir kuralı ilk kez duyuyorum. Araştırdım. Şurada Türkçe öğretmenleri tartışmışlar. Anlaşılan, öyle bir kural yok: -dir eki fiillere de gelebilir, o zaman adı "bildirme eki" olur, kimi zaman ihtimal belirtir, kimi zaman anlama kesinlik katar.


----------

